# FMC 2021 Competitions



## Leslie Fuller

Just received notification of a YouTube video from FMC, which is their trailer for the various competitions being run: 


I think these are all paid competition entries.


----------



## tmm

I can't find the deadline info anywhere on the site... do you happen to know when submissions are due?


----------



## Leslie Fuller

No, sorry. Apart from saying registration is open tomorrow, the website is a bit light on other information.

Last year’s contest was announced on 10th January, with the deadline for entries on March 6th, and winners announced on 21st May. I’m sure they’ll provide more information shortly.


----------



## Manfred

Just signed up for the sci-fi scoring! Good luck all.


----------



## Leandro Gardini

34$ bucks to register but they don't allow you to see the movie before registration. Did a miss anything?
To me, the quality of the movie is a key factor for any competition.


----------



## Loïc D

leogardini said:


> 34$ bucks to register but they don't allow you to see the movie before registration. Did a miss anything?
> To me, the quality of the movie is a key factor for any competition.


Spot on !
I didn’t know there was a fee and even though don’t want to register if I don’t have a preview of the movie.
I’ve done my share of animation scoring and would rather try my luck with drama.
I think I’ll pass unless someone here acknowledge that the movie is indeed great.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

leogardini said:


> 34$ bucks to register but they don't allow you to see the movie before registration. Did a miss anything?
> To me, the quality of the movie is a key factor for any competition.


Don't think you missed anything, and i agree it would be nice to see the available videos for scoring! 
As i said when posting this topic, it seems like all categories are paid entries, and at $34 per entry it is quite steep, especially if you were going to score for more than one!


----------



## György Arpad

Entry fee in such big competitions it´s pretty standard and nothing new. I was interested in the Prizes and prestigious jury. 
This year they have 7 categories. I already entered the category Music for Video Game and have to say I am having a lot of fun and I like it. Maybe I'll enter another category.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Just received notification of entry submission deadlines!






Film Music Contest







www.fmcontest.com


----------



## ZosterX

I just entered the video game contest, but i didnt get the video, do we have to contact them to get it ?


----------



## Leslie Fuller

ZosterX said:


> I just entered the video game contest, but i didnt get the video, do we have to contact them to get it ?


Though I started the thread, I didn’t enter any categories myself so can’t comment. Maybe ask @Manfred or @György Arpad above.


----------



## ZosterX

Leslie Fuller said:


> Though I started the thread, I didn’t entry any categories myself so can’t comment. Maybe ask @Manfred or @György Arpad above.


Weird.. just paid by paypal but didnt receive anything.. I'll wait then


----------



## Manfred

I got the video link right away once I signed up and paid. I’m entering the sci-fi scoring, but I’m not too impressed with the video. Really just a bunch of animated spaceships....no story, no characters, no “movie”. Kind of just moving images to paste music over, not at all a “score to picture” kind of thing (I was hoping for that). Ambient/chill music comes to mind. Still useful to compose/score to, I guess, but I’m not impressed with the video given all their hype about the competition.


----------



## ZosterX

I just get the video for the video game scoring, and same thought, i'm not really fan of the quality of it. But I guess I'll go with it anyway.


----------



## JokerOne

György Arpad said:


> Entry fee in such big competitions it´s pretty standard and nothing new. I was interested in the Prizes and prestigious jury.
> This year they have 7 categories. I already entered the category Music for Video Game and have to say I am having a lot of fun and I like it. Maybe I'll enter another category.


Entry fees aren't anything new, but they should be avoided unless its something you really feel strongly about. I always believe the money should only flow in one direction, otherwise its suspect.


----------



## JokerOne

leogardini said:


> 34$ bucks to register but they don't allow you to see the movie before registration. Did a miss anything?
> To me, the quality of the movie is a key factor for any competition.


apparently we have to buy it to find out whats in it. ('ll pass). If enough of us stop desperately throwing money at people this type of contest would change quickly. If they would post the trailer without a score on youtube, then we could decide if its something we want to pursue.


----------



## Arnbjorg Sammis

JokerOne said:


> apparently we have to buy it to find out whats in it. ('ll pass). If enough of us stop desperately throwing money at people this type of contest would change quickly. If they would post the trailer without a score on youtube, then we could decide if its something we want to pursue.


I am an organizer of the events with a wide network of friends doing the same. I was really shocked and offended on behalf of the other organizers when saw your incompetent post here and some of the comments from the others.

From your comment is absolutely clear that you and some of the others here have no idea of what the organizers of the events do and what does it mean to organize something on a regional or international scale. Make some deep research, check for the professional info to better understand the background of the event.

Nobody is forcing you to enter or pay the fee. Each contest has its own rules made by organizers. Even you accept them and follow them or not. Another thing if you don´t have money for the fee you can look for free opportunities and it´s ok or play your music to your friends.

I think you and some of the others here have confused the hard work of the organizers of the events with big music companies actually ripping off the musicians like Spotify earning huge amounts of money. Write to them about the money flow you are mentioning and something suspicious and use your energy and frustrations in this direction. 

Music competitions are here for you even you see the benefits or no.


----------



## JokerOne

Arnbjorg Sammis said:


> I am an organizer of the events with a wide network of friends doing the same. I was really shocked and offended on behalf of the other organizers when saw your incompetent post here and some of the comments from the others.
> 
> From your comment is absolutely clear that you and some of the others here have no idea of what the organizers of the events do and what does it mean to organize something on a regional or international scale. Make some deep research, check for the professional info to better understand the background of the event.
> 
> Nobody is forcing you to enter or pay the fee. Each contest has its own rules made by organizers. Even you accept them and follow them or not. Another thing if you don´t have money for the fee you can look for free opportunities and it´s ok or play your music to your friends.
> 
> I think you and some of the others here have confused the hard work of the organizers of the events with big music companies actually ripping off the musicians like Spotify earning huge amounts of money. Write to them about the money flow you are mentioning and something suspicious and use your energy and frustrations in this direction.
> 
> Music competitions are here for you even you see the benefits or no.


I'm sorry if the truth offends you. I'm not degrading your efforts and I understand competitions have costs associated with them. The fact is there are way too many people who want to be actors, composers, film directors, musicians, stars ,etc. Unfortunately there are too many people trying to profit off the dreams of others. In my opinion there are only a handful of fee based competitions that are worth the fee just like according to world class chefs there are only a handful of culinary schools worth the tuition costs. As I've said before, nobody is standing in line to clean out my septic tank because its their hobby/passion. I doubt I could charge an entrance fee for the honor of being accepted as the winner of who cleans it. Its hard smelly work and anyone willing to do it should only expect the money to flow in one direction. When my employers want me to pay them, the money is flowing in the wrong direction which means I'm thinking its not for real. I've entered two contests in the past few weeks, no entry fees, but also the winning prizes have a small monetary value which for me is fine. Each person will have to decide for themselves if the entrance fee is warranted for contests they enter.


----------



## D4Disgruntled

I paid for 2 categories so far. I will be honest, the videos are not exactly what I would have expected. The animated sci-fi category looks like a throwback to the Mind's Eye and Beyond The Mind's Eye videos of the late 80s and early 90s. The Action Video Game clip is a flight simulator. Not much to the action as it is a helicopter and it is not like it is in the movies, lol.

I am not dissing on these clips. It was my mistake to have certain expectations. Much like with the Abbey Road Scoring Competition (which I also entered and made the shortlist of 15 finalists) these clips are somewhat mundane. That is where the goal of the composer comes in with exciting music. Not saying it is our job to "save" a mundane scene, but to truly push our imagination and find the story (or create one if it truly does not exist).

I am familiar with the Mind's Eye CGI videos and the type of music that was used (Thomas Dolby did at least one of them and came up with some cool stuff). Also, I researched flight simulator games to get an idea of the types of music created to have some kind of context as a jumping off point.

Good luck to all who entered this competition.


----------



## D4Disgruntled

tmm said:


> I can't find the deadline info anywhere on the site... do you happen to know when submissions are due?


Deadlines are listed for each Category on the Category Details page.:

https://www.fmcontest.com/categories/
Select a category such as the Animated Sci-Fi contest:
https://www.fmcontest.com/compose-music-for-the-animated-scifi-film/
It is near the end of the page in big bold red letters. The deadlines differ for each category, but, most are due by July, others are due in August.


----------



## river angler

Arnbjorg Sammis said:


> I am an organizer of the events with a wide network of friends doing the same....


I have to say as impressive as your competition is in terms of prestige one thing you and your colleagues have certainly overlooked is to at least display the footage for each category that contestants will be prospectively composing to!

One would have thought that any one of the rostrum of talent you have on the jury would be the first to agree: it just doesn't make any sense to have to pay an entrance fee before even being able to see the footage! After all none of them would work professionally on a project without at least seeing a pilot scene/storyboard or a synopsis of the script!

As a professional composer myself, regardless of the budget, I only work on projects that I feel have a level of quality. Hence it goes without saying I certainly wouldn't pay a prospective client to find out if their project is worth getting involved with or not!

I perfectly understand that the prize money and administrative costs need to be covered by the fee but not to pre-display the video footage is frankly absurd!

Here's how it should be done: https://www.bestservice.com/the_orchestra_contest.html


----------



## NickThacker

Just signed up for the documentary and trailer competitions. Not only am I not impressed by the trailer, I'm actually a bit miffed. It's literally just a video of a mission from a (imo rough-around-the-edges) helicopter flight simulator game. 

This one won't be a composition competition as much as an underscoring competition. I suppose caveat emptor, but... there was no way to check this stuff before purchasing. I need some practice underscoring anyway, but it kinda sucks. 

As for the documentary. It's actually got a story, but I can't quite figure what the story is supposed to be. It's not about Iceland as much as it's just a mashup of bleak shots and then a weird fantasy (?) twist at the end... strange. Not sure what I'll be doing with that one, either. 

Sigh.


----------



## LauraC

I adored the Iceland video and had a great time scoring it; although I was confused about his findings in the cave.


----------



## NickThacker

LauraC said:


> I adored the Iceland video and had a great time scoring it; although I was confused about his findings in the cave.


That's fair, I'm giving it another look (I already paid the money, so why not)? I guess I just need to do whatever I decide, rather than try to assume someone else's direction for this one.


----------



## Oxborg

I would like to enter this contest but I wont pay 34$ without knowing what I will be writing for. Maybe I am wrong but it feels like a scam. I think I'll pass.


----------



## Loïc D

Oxborg said:


> I would like to enter this contest but I wont pay 34$ without knowing what I will be writing for. Maybe I am wrong but it feels like a scam. I think I'll pass.


I wouldn’t say it’s a scam but an odd and certainly counterproductive decision. Only a snippet of the actual movie would be nice to decide whether to go for it or not.

Since I decided to enter competitions only if I have a good feeling about the movie, I’ve passed this one.
Too bad for FMC revenues...


----------



## river angler

Oxborg said:


> I would like to enter this contest but I wont pay 34$ without knowing what I will be writing for. Maybe I am wrong but it feels like a scam. I think I'll pass.


It's absurd that any competition organiser should ask people to pay a fee before seeing what they would prospectively be scoring to. Period. It's like having to pay a supermarket up front before seeing what they actually have in stock!


----------



## Manfred

I had signed up and paid for the sci-if scoring...and am immensely disappointed and baffled by the poor quality of the video. Whoever made the decision to use the video provided has no idea of what constitutes a “scoring video”. I’m not entering despite having given them my money (my bad)! Lesson learned!


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Just received a notification from FMC, and thought to post it here:

———————————
Dear FMC participants,

*Notice on the current evaluation process:*
Semi-finalists in the categories Trailer Music, Music for the Animated SCI-FI film, Music for a Video Game will be published on 5, 6, https://vi-control.net/community/outlook-data-detector%3A//0 (7 September 2021) on the official contest website.

The last days until the deadline to enter the four FMC categories.

*Important!!!*
One important and, we believe, also interesting announcement for all contestants who entered the FMC 21 this year.

FMC-Film Music Contest plans to create a* new platform for composers, musicians, etc*. which will also be an international list of people active in music, film, etc.

The aim is to promote individual composers, musicians, etc., you can also find more about people who are interested in the same things as you, watch their work, connect with them. You can also use it as a quick source of info and promo about you for your future and current fans, collaborators and partners.

*Where can you find it?*
From the beginning of 2022 on our FMC website, which will be completely changed.

*Info for you*
The offer for registration will be first addressed exclusively to you, our FMC 21 contestants, who show interest.

*Your membership/registration in the FMC Artist Platform will be completely free.

What do we need from you now?*
If you want to become a part of this platform, write us to email:

*[email protected]*

“I agree to the delivery of the invitation to the FMC artist platform.”

*You will receive all the details at the beginning of 2022.*

Best regards,

FMC-Film Music Contest
International Team
www.fmcontest.com

——————————-

Thoughts on this “Artist Platform” proposal?


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Just thought to let everyone know, that the winners and runners-up scored videos in three of the competitions categories announced back in March 2021 have been posted on FMC’s YouTube channel a short while ago.

Link for their channel: https://youtube.com/channel/UC8sJ1Xe0EI1RpNusD41NLhw


----------

